#     1 8
8,    ...     .,.  ,       .
,   ..

----------

7 ??      ??? :Help!:

----------


## Krotova

,       .                .    18

----------

.      , .   .    .
  .     ""  .
50/76 , 
   76/76    
 76/51  
76/90     .
   ""  .  . ,     .    ?

----------


## Krotova

,,     50/76   " " ,         ?     ,                  .

----------

.    ...

----------


## Krotova

.   1 8  .

----------


## Krotova

,     50/76  : 1-   , 2-    .    .   - - .

----------

.     . ....     .       ...
   ...

----------


## Krotova

.             (    ),    .

----------

....
-  ,    .
 1:7      .  8 -  "" ... ...  ...

----------


## Krotova

,        ,        , . .   . :          ,    .

----------


## .

,   ,    , ,  ...

1    10 000 
2  ..  10  

 :Smilie: 

,       :Smilie: 

,  ,  8-   ,       ,     .... :Smilie:

----------

"" .      ....     , ...?
     .  , ,  .  "" .   .   ..

----------


## solnywko

8,     :Wow:  
     76.05  ? (  ,  )? 
, ,   ,        :Embarrassment:  

..          -  !!! !!!      , ,    -    !!!!

----------


## 808080

> "" .      ....     , ...?
>      .  , ,  .  "" .   .   ..


,     "" ?     ?????

----------


## .

8-    :Smilie:     " ",    .... 
,          :Smilie:   ....

----------

1 8 (  ,     ,    ,    )   10 ..,  1 .., -  9 ..:
1.       " "
           ( "   "",   - )   " ". 
 004.01 - 10 000,00
2.     -   "  "
 50.01  62.02 - 10 000,00. -        (  )
3.   ", ",  "" - "   "" 1 .  10 ..
 004.01 - 10 000,00
 62.02  76.09 - 10 000,00 -          .
4.  -,   " "
 76.09  51 - 9 000,00
5.  "    ",    10 ..,  1 ..,   "  "
 62.01  90.01 - 1 000,00 -    
 76.09  62.01 -

----------

: 
  " "      .

----------


## --

> 3.   ", ",  "" - "   "" 1 .  10 ..
>  004.01 - 10 000,00
>  62.02  76.09 - 10 000,00 - ** .


, ,       ?      ", ",       :Frown:

----------


## --

> , ,       ?      ", ",


  :Wow:

----------

.          8.                 "  :    .     0  3*053,68".  ? , -.

----------

,   .   1 8?    -       ,   -   .    -

----------

.      . ...
.......

----------


## Poluolga

:   1 8   ,   ,     ?     ,   .  - ! ,

----------


## ABell

> ,   .   1 8?    -       ,   -   .    -


      .

----------


## barraguda

> .


,    **     1: ?

----------

> ,    **     1: ?


     1 .

----------


## ****

, 30        ???   .     ,   .....

----------


## barraguda

> 1 .


..   ,  .          50/50    ?

----------


## (solnywko)

(,6%, 1 8), ,   
                      50.01- 76.09                          100 000 .
        (  . 9975)
          76.09()- 76.09()         90 000 .
(, ) 
                          76.09 -  51                             90 000 .
             76.09 -  90.01.1                       25 .
              76.09 -  90.01.1                       9 975 .  

76         .    
      (,      )
  90  "".           " ".

----------


## _

18?   18  ,      ,            ( ) 
 ?  ,      )))

----------

1 8  ,     (  )
76.09  -  76.09  100 000 .
91.02  -  76.09  2 000 .
    100 000 . (       25  30 .,  ),   90 000 .,   10 000 .,       98 000 .

----------


## Funny33

" "      .        .

----------


## Funny33

""    .          :
     ,     ,    ,      (  ),   18      1     ,    .  2   ,    .   ,    . 
        ,        (   ).

----------


## Funny33

,    -    .             (.   ,  ) ,  .

----------


## ABell

> ..   ,  .          50/50    ?


      !        50%        .

----------


## ABell

> 18?   18  ,      ,            ( ) 
>  ?  ,      )))


 .        .     .

----------

> .          8.                 "  :    .     0  3*053,68".  ? , -.


    !!!! , !

----------

,     .     .    :           .          ,            .    ?

----------


## aigulufa

,   . 2010  -  15%. 
.       1 8 ()?                 ?
1. ""                                  004.01                115.
2.  /   
   ":  "                      50.1  76.05       115.

3. ""(,) 
     - " "                      004.01     115.
                                                                76.05- 76.05 
                                                                                              115.
4.  =  " "  76.05  51      110
5. "    -"
                                                               76.05   76.05  5
                                                               76.05   90.01.1   5 
.

----------


## .

:




\


  ,       (115 )   ..  =   (5 )....

----------


## aigulufa

> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
>   ,       (115 )   ..  =   (5 )....


,       : "   "    . 
            .

----------


## .

...      (    ),   ...
 115 
 115 
 115 ,   5  
 115 
\ 110 
  115 ,   5  ,

----------


## aigulufa

-   -   .     ,  .

----------


## .

,   ...8-   ....

----------


## aigulufa

8   ?    ?

----------


## Sparklymoza

,           .        ???

----------


## Clarita

> ,           .        ???


  14   .

----------


## Sparklymoza

> 14   .


))  ))

----------


## Sparklymoza

.    1000 .,   900 .   30 ,   .  (70 .).       ,       (100 .).      - . ,       ???

----------


## lioneas

> : 
>   " "      .


      ,           .                .    -     .       ,    ,    .        !

----------


## ABell

> ,           .                .    -     .       ,    ,    .        !


    ?    .

----------


## lioneas

> ?    .


 ABell. .  . , ,    -         (    )        .  ,     ""  ,    ,      ...

----------


## aigulufa

,   1 8.2       -  ?

----------


## marevna 11

. 
     .   : "          .."   ?    :      - ?    ? 
  1 8 (    15%)  .     62 .    20   (    ).
  ,  .

----------


## kcp

!
      .         ? 1 8  15%.
       :

      50.01- 76.09 100 000 .
         (  . 9975)
     76.09()- 76.09() 90 000 . (, ) 
     76.09 -  51 90 000 .
                -                 
     ?

----------


## ABell

> !
>       .         ? 1 8  15%.
>        :
> 
>       50.01- 76.09 100 000 .
>          (  . 9975)
>      76.09()- 76.09() 90 000 . (, ) 
>      76.09 -  51 90 000 .
>                 -                 
>      ?


     .

----------


## ABell

> ,   1 8.2       -  ?


 .

----------


## kcp

> .


  :  ,      :  .

       -    ))

----------


## ABell

> :  ,      :  .
> 
>        -    ))


"  :  "?

----------


## kcp

- ,      ?         ""

----------


## kcp

""       -

----------


## kcp

Abell  ,

----------


## kcp

-  ,

----------


## ABell

..    ,        ?

----------


## kcp

> ..    ,        ?


   -

----------


## kcp

.

----------


## kcp

-       -      -          .   ?      -     18

----------


## kcp

:     -         (  )    .       3    -    30    (    )

----------


## kcp

,   -    -     ?
      -         18 -         -  .

----------


## miha42

1 8.2
,      ( 18).   !    ,         .         .      .,  ,   -           .       ,     ,              . 
  :    (--> ),   62.01,     ,   "     ",    " .. "    .      . 
      ,  " "    76.09-         
PS        1 8.2       :   "/,      "  4  "/  -   " .. /,     "
   ,        ?

----------


## ABell

> -


      (    ).     .
    (...)-  .

----------


## kcp

MIHA42           -    -  -           ?      -     -      1 8.                1

----------


## kcp

> (    ).     .
>     (...)-  .


     .
   -      -    -                 -       -      ?

----------


## ABell

> .
>    -      -    -                 -       -      ?


 
http://www.buh.ru/document.jsp?ID=1531

----------


## kcp

> http://www.buh.ru/document.jsp?ID=1531


           -  - .

----------


## ABell

> -  - .


    "  ...",  ?

----------


## minibuch

...     ?

----------


## kcp

--       - .
              -

----------


## minibuch

-  -  ...... ...  ?        ? ..  -  ...

----------


## miha42

> MIHA42           -    -  -           ?      -     -      1 8.                1


,  .         .   ->  ->     "  .
 -> ->   ->

----------


## miha42

> -  -  ...... ...  ?        ? ..  -  ...


        , , ,  ,

----------

.   1 8.2.   .    ,       1  ?       ,       "  "      ,      62  90.1 ,    ,    ,         .   .           ,       .   ?

----------


## ABell

> .   1 8.2.   .    ,       1  ?       ,       "  "      ,      62  90.1 ,    ,    ,         .   .           ,       .   ?


      .   .      ..... (,  !).

----------

,     " "        62 90.1,         .          ,         ,       ,   .

----------


## ABell

> ,     " "        62 90.1,         .          ,         ,       ,   .


     .

----------


## kcp

-      .
 15%
1 8,2  -   -   1,6    10   11    8.2     -        .      

        41        



> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> 
>   ,       (115 )   ..  =   (5 )....


                             ..    ?         ?

----------


## miha42

> -      .
>  15%
> 1 8,2  -   -   1,6    10   11    8.2     -        .      
> 
>         41        
> 
>                              ..    ?         ?


 .          "   ".  .      .       ,      :  ,  ,   ,   .        .
 1-            ,       .  :     ( )     1    .
 ,     ,   ,   ,       .          ( )       .      .
   :    1-          .  2 :        .

----------


## kcp

Miha42    :Dezl: ))              ))
   ,       .          ,      :Wow:

----------


## miha42

> Miha42   ))              ))
>    ,       .          ,


    : 
1. () .         1 (        "",    .        01(     ""    .     2    .    ,       ,    .     
2.    ,         ,       .      ,      .

----------


## .

,    ,       ,    -   ,   .      ,      ,         ...

----------


## kcp

Miha42    __
.        ,          50,1 62,2         -          .

----------


## miha42

> ,    ,       ,    -   ,   .      ,      ,         ...


 ,    ,        (   ),         .    ,         .        . 
         ,        ,         .        !  .           "",        .

----------


## kcp

>

----------


## .

> ,


      ?    ,       30      1000 ,      ,        ,  30   ,   . 
kcp,    ,   .       ?    , ,        ...
,   ,     ...

----------


## miha42

> ?    ,       30      1000 ,      ,        ,  30   ,   .
> kcp,    ,   .       ?    , ,        ...
> ,   ,     ...


   .      :     ? ?        ,      30.      ? 
      ,       ,    30    ,         ,

----------


## .

> .      :     ? ?        ,      30.      ? 
>       ,       ,    30    ,         ,


     - ,      -   ,      ,  . ..  100 ,  100 ,  100 ,  100 , / 90 ,  10 .      . 

   ,  ,    30 ,            . , ,   3-      .       ,   ...

----------


## miha42

-  ,       ?
   ,         .  ,       (   1)  100(,      ),     110,    .
,        : . 346.17               ()   .      ,    1,

----------


## .

-,      80 ,   ? 
   - ,   

,       ,             ...

----------


## miha42

,     .      . ?

----------


## .

.
           .    ,   .
      ,   : "     ( );  " """   " ".      ."

----------


## lioneas

> ,           .                .    -     .       ,    ,    .        !


     (  ) -   " "     - " " (      1).        - !

----------


## .

> (  ) -   " "     - " " (      1).        - !


   .  8.0    ,  8.2 .
  , , ,      ,  ,  .         :
1.   :    ""   " ". 100 000 
2.    ""   " ".    100*000 .    . -100 000 
3.      ( );  " "XXXXX""   " ".      . 10 000 .

----------


## kcp

> - ,      -   ,      ,  . ..  100 ,  100 ,  100 ,  100 , / 90 ,  10 .      .


      -           -  100   ?

----------


## .

?      ,     .
     .

----------


## kcp

)))       ))

----------


## kcp

-    )) ::flirt::

----------


## 1c prof

> .  8.0    ,  8.2 .
>   , , ,      ,  ,  .         :
> 1.   :    ""   " ". 100 000 
> 2.    ""   " ".    100*000 .    . -100 000 
> 3.      ( );  " "XXXXX""   " ".      . 10 000 .


!!!
      ?      ??    100   -100        10  .  ??

----------


## kcp

!
  :                     .       1     100 ,  2   95 .    5  2   1, 1        2         .        2 ?         ?

----------


## ABell

> !
>   :                     .       1     100 ,  2   95 .    5  2   1, 1        2         .        2 ?         ?


      .

----------


## kcp

Abell 
                 18.       ?             ,                     ?

----------


## ABell

> Abell 
>                  18.       ?             ,                     ?


        .

----------


## kcp

-        1  ?

----------


## ABell

> -        1  ?


        -  ,  ,  .

----------


## kcp

(   )       5    ?.
         ?

----------


## ABell

> (   )       5    ?.
>          ?


 4. .4.6.3.

----------


## Malbuh

1 8.2.    ...  ,   ,       62.02  76.09.     .
miha42                .     . .
 .

----------

,  )))   :Wow:

----------


## aigulufa

, ,    1  8.2    -       ?, -.   - .     -   .

----------


## aigulufa

.   ?

----------


## ABell

> , ,    1  8.2    -       ?, -.   - .     -   .


    .

----------


## ABell

> .   ?


  .   (    ),  .
      .

----------


## aigulufa

> .


  ,   ?           .         -      .

----------


## aigulufa

> .   (    ),  .
>       .


 - .       .           -      .          -     .   ?

----------


## ABell

> - .       .           -      .          -     .   ?


 ?   ...
   ,    ,     (, ,).

----------


## aigulufa

> - .       .           -      .          -     .   ?


        -   -    .        -  ?

----------


## aigulufa

> ?   ...
>    ,    ,     (, ,).


              ?   ?

----------


## aigulufa

.       -   -       .    1      -            .

----------


## aigulufa

-  :
1)    -  50.01  76.05 - 100 
2)     -  51  50.01 - 100
3)   /   -  60.01  51 - 90
4)    -  004.01  - 90
5)  -    -  004.01 - 90
6)  : 
    : : -  76.05  60.01 -90
7)  " "   - 10 -  76.05  90.01.1

   ?

----------


## ABell

:
     ( ).

 ,    (    ).

   (   -).

       (      ).
   62.
  76.09.

----------


## aigulufa

> :
>      ( ).
> 
>  ,    (    ).
> 
>    (   -).
> 
>        (      ).
>    62.
>   76.09.


    ,   ?,     :Dezl:

----------


## aigulufa

[QUOTE=ABell;53630302]  :
     ( ).

 ,    (    ).

   (   -).

       (      ).
   62.
  76.09.[/QUOTE

   ,       . 
   .       ,         ,    .   ...

----------


## aigulufa

> :
>      ( ).
> 
>  ,    (    ).
> 
>    (   -).
> 
>        (      ).
>    62.
>   76.09.


   , .

----------


## ABell

> , .


 004 ",   "
-        - 354 000  
 62 "    "  90 ""  ""
- 35400  
 62 "    "  76 "     "
- 318600  -    ; 
 004 ",   "
-    - 354000  
 90 ""  "   "  68 "    "  "   "
-              - 5400  
 51 " "  62 "    "
-    - 354000  
 76 "     "  51 " "
-     - 318600 . 
  :
http://buh.ru/document-655

----------


## margotravel

1    ?
  :
1) ->     -> ,  -> ()     004.01   ->  004.01 - 10 000
2) ->     -> ,  ->        ->  .02 10000 62.01 76.09 10000
3) ->  ->    ->   -> 50.01 62.01 10000  .02 10000
4) ->   ()   ->       ??? ??? ?????? ???   ,  ???
  ?
 ->  ->   9000   10% .

      :
  :    ""   "".    10*000 .    .    .
 :
  :   " """   "".  9000   .

     ,        ?

.     .

P.S.  15%  18.2

----------


## ABell

> 1    ?
>   :
> 1) ->     -> ,  -> ()     004.01   ->  004.01 - 10 000
> 2) ->     -> ,  ->        ->  .02 10000 62.01 76.09 10000
> 3) ->  ->    ->   -> 50.01 62.01 10000  .02 10000
> 4) ->   ()   ->       ??? ??? ?????? ???   ,  ???
>   ?
>  ->  ->   9000   10% .
> 
> ...


  .

----------


## ABell

> .


                    ,      "      ()"

----------

> ,   ,    , ,  ...
> 
> 1    10 000 
> 2  ..  10  
> 
> 
> 
> ,      
> 
> ,  ,  8-   ,       ,     ....



      ,     ?
      ?  ?

----------


## ABell

.

----------


## Ingman

.    1 8.

----------


## YanaM

...  ?

----------

> , ,       ?      ", ",


    . ,   ?

----------

, ,       1   8.2   :Frown:

----------


## ABell

http://v8.1c.ru/metod/books/book.jsp?id=327

----------

> , ,       1   8.2


!

,       (1: 8.2):

-    ,  62.1  76.5?     ,  ?   ,    /   (-  /)?

-    ( 004)?   ?     -   "", "",  " "?

-    ,  76.5  76.09? 

..     ,        +    2012.   ,   ,   .

----------


## ABell

1.    (  )  62.02.
2.       (   ).
3.    - .
4.   76.09

----------

> 1.    (  )  62.02.
> 2.       (   ).
> 3.    - .
> 4.   76.09


,     !

 :   -  1  (..41 .  , 41    /)  ,     /.   600 ,        ? 
20. - 50 62.01 - 41,00 
20. - 62.01 76.09 - 41,00 -  -   
20 - 76.09 51 - 41,00 -   /

20. - 76.09 62.01. 
            62.01 90.01.1 -  24000,00   (   41,00 .  )

08. - 51 62.01 - 24000,00 -   /    (  " " .62.01    ) .      ((((,  41,00 .    ???

----------


## Fixit

1 :
1.    1 .
2.    .
3.   .
 :Smilie: 
  ,   ,  ,    :
 
   -  **     .

----------


## ABell

> ,     !
> 
>  :   -  1  (..41 .  , 41    /)  ,     /.   600 ,        ? 
> 20. - 50 62.01 - 41,00 
> 20. - 62.01 76.09 - 41,00 -  -   
> 20 - 76.09 51 - 41,00 -   /
> 
> 20. - 76.09 62.01. 
>             62.01 90.01.1 -  24000,00   (   41,00 .  )
> ...


  ,  " "

----------

> ,  " "


  ?

----------

41 . 20 .     ,    "    "

----------


## Noven'kaja

,   : 



> *"   :
> 
>          ,   .  ,       (  ,       ),   ,       . (     .  ) .62  ? -  ?* "


..  -    ,   -   ..  ?  :Dash2:

----------

, ,    1  8.2    -       ?, -.

----------


## ABell

,      .

----------


## ABell

> , ,    1  8.2    -       ?, -.


.        .

----------

?        ?     ,      -   (),      -,     ?   ?

----------


## ABell

> ?        ?     ,      -   (),      -,     ?   ?


  ?     !      .
       (   ).  .         (    ).

----------

> ?        ?     ,      -   (),      -,     ?   ?


,    ,  ?     ,    -   ...

----------

,       ()  ,       .

----------

!     1 8.2 ,     ,  1 7.7,   76.5 ,   1 8.2 76.09 ?  ...

----------

50 76.06 - 100
     76.05 51 - 90
    ", "       76.06 76.05 - 90
  ()     (),    76.06 90.1.1 - 10
       5    , ..      . - 10
      76.06,    76.05,      76.09,   .

----------

> 50 76.06 - 100
>      76.05 51 - 90
>     ", "       76.06 76.05 - 90
>   ()     (),    76.06 90.1.1 - 10
>        5    , ..      . - 10
>       76.06,    76.05,      76.09,   .


  !!!

----------

